# HAUNTED RADIO: monsterpalooza, cha's scarefest, insane shane, ahs, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Monsterpalooza, Canadian Haunter's Association's Scarefest, Insane Shane Transworld Kickoff Party, American Horror Story season 3, Zombieland, Leprechaun: Origins, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1991 hit film, "The Silence of the Lambs." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "My Friends" from the film "Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street!" All of this and much more on the January 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-013013.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

